
14 celeb-powered start-ups: Where are they now? - ajbatac
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10050441-2.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
biohacker42
I am dying for a move to reddit button.

------
simianstyle
Wu-Chess? Startup? Seriously?

~~~
redorb
Chess hold a special place in my heart, to bad that place isn't near rap ;)

\- on the other hand I think it would be a great motivator for the black
community to pick up and play some chess.

